# auto memory killer suggestions?



## Mrbigdreams (Dec 7, 2011)

Any suggestions for auto memory killer? Like a script or app, I'm currently running tweaked 2


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't do it. If you want to know why see this:
http://lifehacker.com/5650894/android-task-killers-explained-what-they-do-and-why-you-shouldnt-use-them


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> Don't do it. If you want to know why see this:
> http://lifehacker.com/5650894/android-task-killers-explained-what-they-do-and-why-you-shouldnt-use-them


 fantastic article.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

My suggestion, let the system do it by itself. Otherwise, you could hurt performance rather than help it.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah those things do more harm than good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

